# alsa problem

## adrian_cheng

hello all , i got the following problem of alsa modules

no lsmod output

kernel is 2.6.28

please tell me what can i do

i really appreciate your help

--------------------------------------------------------------

shadow linux # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1061: No soundcards found...                                                           [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA...                                                                                                 [ ok ] * Unloading ALSA modules...                                                                                         [ ok ] * Loading ALSA modules...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_emu10k1...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_util_mem (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/synth/snd-util-mem.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Invalid module format                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Invalid module format                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format                                                                                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                           [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!                                               [ ok ]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

my /etc/modules.d/alsa file is

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator $

# ALSA portion

#alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

#alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

---------------------------------------------------------

----------

## berkowski

I think I had a problem like this before.   The 'invalid module format' warnings you're getting may be from a compiler version mismatch.  Have you compiled both the kernel and the modules with the same gcc version?

and there's no lsmod output at all?  Or just nothing pertaining to sound modules?

----------

## adrian_cheng

i was use gcc 3.3 to built my gentoo stages3 2004.3, after i update my gcc version to be gcc 3.4.3.  lsmod show nothing pertaining to sound modules

i do appreciate your answer

Adrian

----------

## berkowski

 *adrian_cheng wrote:*   

> i was use gcc 3.3 to built my gentoo stages3 2004.3, after i update my gcc version to be gcc 3.4.3.  lsmod show nothing pertaining to sound modules
> 
> i do appreciate your answer
> 
> Adrian

 

then I guess my only help can be the obvious.  DO make sure you have the propper things in the kernal ticked to be built as modules, not built in.   Since you're running the 2.6 tree, use the modules in the kernel source, don't emerge alsa-drivers.  And make sure the gcc versions match.

If this was my machine I'd just rebuild the kernel, the modules, and reinstall them - but I don't know how much you like mucking around with the kernel.

----------

## gakula

 *adrian_cheng wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> kernel is 2.6.28
> ...

 

so what is your current running kernel version: 2.6.8 or 2.4.28? there is no such version as 2.6.28 ... yet  :Wink: 

what is output of

```
uname -r
```

[/quote]

----------

## adrian_cheng

uname -r output is

2.6.10-gentoo-r6

----------

## gakula

 *adrian_cheng wrote:*   

> uname -r output is
> 
> 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

 

well, you need to recompile/reinstall kernel and modules at the same time to make sure they compiled the by same gcc

```

make

rm -rf /lim/modules/`uname -r`/

make modules_install

make install (or copy arch/i386/boot/bzImage to whatever location/name you use manually and rerun lilo if it's in use)
```

----------

## adrian_cheng

could you mind tell me how to make modules_install and make install

i already step1. 

rm -rf /lim/modules/`uname -r`/

thanks

----------

## berkowski

 *adrian_cheng wrote:*   

> could you mind tell me how to make modules_install and make install
> 
> i already step1. 
> 
> rm -rf /lim/modules/`uname -r`/
> ...

 

The gentoo handbook's a good source of info for things like this.  read up on installing a kernel at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap3

----------

## adrian_cheng

ok i done for reinstall modules

but it shows another error message during bootup

------------------------------------------------------------

* WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1061: No soundcards found...                                   [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA...                                                                         [ ok ] * Unloading ALSA modules...                                                                 [ ok ] * Loading ALSA modules...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 * Unable to find any ALSA drivers. Have you compiled alsa-drivers correctly?

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                   [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!                       [ ok ]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

thanks for answer

----------

## gakula

```
lsmod

lspci

cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

----------

## adrian_cheng

The following are the output of result

--------------------------------------------------

 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by  <-- no output

shadow init.d # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)

0000:02:09.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (rev 10)

0000:02:0a.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems (former Lucent Microelectronics) LT WinModem (rev 02)

0000:02:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

0000:02:0b.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 0a)

0000:02:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

----------

## berkowski

Ah, from that you have a SB live card.  Did you compile the emu10k1 module for the kernel?

Again, the gentoo handbook's got a good section for configuring alsa.  Suggest you ceck that out too.

----------

## adrian_cheng

yes.

shadow init.d # lspci |grep 'audio'

0000:02:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

shadow init.d # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

shadow init.d #

------------------------------

i choosed 

 Linux Kernel Configuration

  Device Drivers  --->

   Sound  ---> 

 <*> Sound card support 

   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> 

   PCI devices  --->

<*> Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)

----------

## berkowski

 *Quote:*   

>  Linux Kernel Configuration
> 
>   Device Drivers  --->
> 
>    Sound  ---> 
> ...

 

those '*'s mean you've compiled it directly into the kernel, not as a module.  If you go back in and press space on the Emu10k1 again then <*> should become <M>.  Recompile, reinstall the kernel and modules again like you did before  :Sad:   but then it should work.

----------

## adrian_cheng

so what can i do?? just change it become <M> for  all

----------

## berkowski

just for the emu10k1 line.   (I have sound card support <*>'d, but my card <M>'d and it works fine)

EDIT:  Actually, upon checking more I have

```

<M> Advanced Linux Sound Archit. . .

<M> Sequencer Support

<M> OSS Mixer API

<M> OSS PCM

[*] OSS Sequencer

<M>RTC timer

```

Don't know offhand if it will make a difference

Also, this is why lsmod doesn't list anything. . .if you <*>'d everything, then you simply don't have any modules to show

----------

## adrian_cheng

sigh..... another  again...

shadow linux # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1061: No soundcards found...                                   [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA...                                                                         [ ok ] * Unloading ALSA modules...                                                                 [ ok ] * Loading ALSA modules...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_emu10k1...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_util_mem (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/synth/snd-util-mem.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Invalid module format                                                               [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                   [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!                       [ ok ]

----------

## adrian_cheng

sighh...... i want to kill myself....and Geee sound card

----------

## berkowski

Are you booting into the new kernel after you recompile it with the drivers?  i.e. copying the image to /boot  modifying the bootloader to use the new kernel.  

There should be no reason to get that error message again if you've recompiled both the kernel and the modules (which you should have) with the same gcc version.

----------

## rosema55

Hi.    there are only a few steps left to do so dont kill anything else but TIME, please.  

In your  /etc/make.conf  you have to add

ALSA-CARDS="emu10k1"   

and in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  add

snd-emu10k1

and then run modules-update

Hope it will work

----------

## adrian_cheng

sigh......

shadow linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels...

 * -e ERROR: Cannot find alsactl.                                                            [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA...                                                                         [ ok ] * Unloading ALSA modules...                                                                 [ ok ] * Loading ALSA modules...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_emu10k1...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_util_mem (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/synth/snd-util-mem.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Invalid module format                                                               [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                   [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!                       [ ok ]

----------

## adrian_cheng

can not do this one

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 add

snd-emu10k1 

it will shows cant find emu10k1 modules

ps. are you suggest me to reinstall gentoo again??

if yes, could you mind tell me what i need to be focus on thanks

----------

## berkowski

I know it's frustrating, but please post a bit more than just "sigh. . .. same error message"  Tell us, what did you try differently?  Are you sure you've rebuilt the kernel + modules correctly and are booting into your new kernel.  It's not enough to simply "make modules etc." and reboot, you need to copy the kernel image to /boot and edit your bootloader to utilize the new kernel.  As I said before, I don't understand why you're still getting that format error if you have.

and, I can't stress it enough, read the handbook.  it has an alsa guide.  And it actually knows what it's talking about, unlike most of us who are just guessing about your probelm

and no, reinstalling gentoo to try and fix this is a waste.  You can fix it without doing that. . . .just have to find how

----------

## adrian_cheng

dear Berkowski and all nice friends

i really do appreciate your help and answer my question.

i have to go for meeting now. so could i have Berkowski and other ppl 's msn account

this is my msn account kent@doya.url.com.tw

thanks again

sincerely

Adrian

----------

## gakula

```
gcc-config -l
```

----------

## adrian_cheng

after my exam.. i tried few ways to fixed the alsa problem

but still doesnt work. the following the error message an config file detail

please helpe again

i appreciate your help

--------------------------------------------------------------

shadow root # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...

FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 not found.                                      [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]

--------------------------------------------------------------

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

--------------------------------------------------------------

 lspci |grep -i audio

0000:02:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

--------------------------------------------------------------

more /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

## alias snd-card-0 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

---------------------------------------------------------

<*> Sound card support 

      < > Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

       < > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)  

---------------------------------------------------------

 gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3 *

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardened

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardenednopie

[5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardenednossp

----------------------------------------------------------

uname -r

2.6.10-gentoo-r6

----------

## adrian_cheng

please  help me thanks

----------

## adrian_cheng

another config file

------------------------------------------------------

more make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built

this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-qt -kde gtk gnome oss"

ALSA-CARDS="emu10k1"

-----------------------------------------------------

more /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

snd-emu10k1

----------

## adrian_cheng

I really appreciate all who have been give me a help. riht now all works

Adrian Cheng

----------

## linux.be

Hi,

Can you tell us HOW you've got it working ?

I'm trying to 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge alsa-driver

 

using 

```
Linux mythtv 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 #7 SMP Tue Mar 1 00:23:25 CET 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

lspci 

```
0000:02:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1370 [AudioPCI] (rev 01)
```

make.conf

```
USE="stuff [b]oss[/b] and more stuff"

ALSA_CARDS="ens1371"
```

I don't get any warning nor error

but when I do 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound
```

i get 

```
 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_ens1371 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                            [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                            [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                                                        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels...

cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory      
```

I followed the alsa doc on the gentoo site

firstly I was using the alsa drivers in the kernel, but those gave me troubles with mplayer

the alsa-driver drivers are more recent and should fix my problem.

I also 

```
make mrproper
```

my kernel and rebuild it only with

```
 <*> Sound card support 
```

the rest --under sound card support-- is not loaded 

I am sure that I'm using THAT kernel to boot.

thanx for your time!

more files : 

/etc/modules.d/alsa

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

alias snd-card-0 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

##alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

##alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

##alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

##alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1
```

/etc/devfsd.conf

```
# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660
```

also note that the kernel built in alsa did work, but gave mplayer specific errors and other forums told me 'upgrade your alsa'

thanx.

----------

## adrian_cheng

did u follow 1st page that they posted, if u did u need rebuild ur kernel

```
 <*> Sound card support                                  

             Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->     

           Open Sound System  --->                            

                                      
```

```
 <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture      

          <*> Sequencer support

          < >   Sequencer dummy client                      

          <*> OSS Mixer API                                     

          <*> OSS PCM (digital audio) API                

          [*] OSS Sequencer API         

                  <M> Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)                  <-- only choose this one to be module

 
```

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

## alias snd-card-0 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

than you need to recompile/reinstall kernel and modules at the same time to make sure they compiled the by same gcc  *Quote:*   

> make
> 
> rm -rf /lim/modules/`uname -r`/
> 
> make modules_install
> ...

 

most important is u should cp System.map   and your image file into /boot to replace old kernel

i guess u got same problem with me cuz i didnt replace new kernel before

sorry for late feedback

----------

